# Beste Pflanzzeit



## Nymphaion (24. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

wie jedes Jahr möchte ich eine Lanze für den Spätsommer und Frühherbst als Pflanzzeit brechen. Früher war das die Hauptpflanzzeit des Jahres. Die Pflanzen hatten bis zum Frost noch genügend Zeit zum Anwachsen und im Frühling des folgenden Jahres konnten sie dann richtig durchstarten und das Beet war schon fertig wenn die Saison losging. 

Heute gilt der Frühling bei den meisten als die beste Pflanzzeit. Das liegt aber in erster Linie an den Gartencentern. Sie haben meist keine Möglichkeit unverkaufte Pflanzen zu überwintern (selbst winterhart Pflanzen gehen ungeschützt im Topf häufig im Winter kaputt) und wollen deswegen ihr Geschäft so früh wie möglich machen und ohne unverkaufte Topfware in den Winter gehen. Zudem kaufen die Leute im Gartencenter nach dem aktuellen Aussehen der Pflanze und nicht danach wie die Pflanze sich im folgenden Jahr entwickeln wird. Dafür braucht es Pflanzen die gut im Wachstum sind und möglichst noch blühen. Pflanzen die auf dem Weg in die Winterruhe sind, sehen natürlich nicht so attraktiv aus. 

Da man in den Gartencentern also nur im Frühling schöne Stauden zu sehen bekommt, hat sich bei den Kunden die Meinung eingestellt der Frühling sei die richtige Pflanzzeit. Falsch, er ist nur die bessere Vermarktungszeit. Jetzt wird gepflanzt, zumindest bei Stauden und Gehölzen. Im Gartenteich gibt es Ausnahmen, Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen lassen sich nur bis Mitte August pflanzen. Aber sonst: jetzt kann man anlegen und pflanzen was man im nächsten Jahr gut eingewachsen als schönes Bild im Garten sehen möchte.


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Danke Werner für deinen Tipp 

Habe es auch immer so gehalten  und bin immer gut damit gefahren .

Ich denke in Baumschulen und Gärtnerein wird es auch heute noch so praktiziert ...

Einzig die "Neuen" Gartencenter wie "Hol....d Mark", "De...r" und Co. haben das größte Angebot meißt im Frühjahr :?


----------



## kingman (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Hallo Werner,
find ich ja toll das du uns das mitteilst 
Intressant das man jetzt pflanzen sollte!
Das sieht man wieder wie die(meisten)Gartencenter nur Profitmachen wollen
Mfg Philipp


----------



## laolamia (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

moin!

mach ich bei rosen und baumen schon immer, ist besser und meist auch guenstiger.
im sommer fahr ich ins rosengut, mit zettel und stift UND OHNE VIEL GELD und schreib mir meine wunschliste.
im hervst bestelle ich diese dann wurzelnackt fuer 1/3 des preises... nach 1-2 jahren ist die pflanze so ueppig wie die containerrose 

gruss lao


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Hi,

das ist einfach so - da muss man unterscheiden - im Gartencenter des örtlichen Baumarktes gibt es eh meistens nur das 08/15 Sortiment. 

Wer richtig schicke Sachen sucht, wird nur in einer richtigen (Stauden-)Gärtnerei mit eigener Vermehrung fündig. 

Genial ist natürlich ein Pflanzenmarkt, auf dem auch kleinere Gärtner ihr Nischensortiment ausstellen. Ich denke da z.B. an den Kiekeberg.

Oder man hat Glück und eine Tante oder Oma mit einem richtig schicken Staudengarten, die jetzt aufräumt und teilt....


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Moin.

Mir fehlt ja leider so langsam aber sicher der Platz für neue Staudenanpflanzungen. 

An die FTT-Teilnehmer (Bamberg  ) aber hier noch ein gut gemeinter Tip: http://www.bamberger-staudengarten.de/content/privatverkauf.htm 
Da kann man schön vor Ort aussuchen... Joachim + ich waren auf dem Weg zu Eugen schon mal dort und es ist einfach wahnsinnig viel Auswahl vor Ort. 
Ich sehe gern, was ich kaufe. 

Unter "Katalog" kann man sich auch schon mal zuvor die Sortimentsliste zu Gemüte führen und sich seinen Wunschzettel schreiben. Für die mit wenig Zeit: Wenn man den Wunschzettel vorab faxt, packen die einem das meist schon fertig zusammen - inkl. haltbarer Etiketten. 
Die Preise (Gartenstauden vor Ort erworben bzw. auf ein Gartenevent mitbringen lassen) waren bisher auch mehr als fair.


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Ich war ja grad mal wieder in meiner Wasserpflanzengärtnerei. Da wurde mir gesagt, dass ich alle Wasserpflanzen, die dort in den kleinen Töpfen angeboten werden, bis Ende September pflanzen kann. Hab natürlich wieder einige mitgenommen. Aber jetzt bin ich verunsichert.
Bis Mitte August oder bis Ende September? 
Nun hab ich sie ja und werde sie auch gleich in den Teich pflanzen. Ist ja auch noch sehr warm.


----------



## Eugen (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

@ Maja

wenn ich recht erinnere, sprach Werner von Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen.
Getopfte Pflanzen kann man sicher noch im September pflanzen,so das Wasser noch warm genug ist.
Nur eine Anwachsgarantie würde ich als Verkäufer dann nimmer geben.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Hallo Werner,

was mach ich mit meinen Stauden, die ich diesen Herbst nicht mehr einpflanze (ich hab immer viel zu viel)? Kann ich die im unbeheizten Gewächshaus im Regal stehen lassen oder besser im Topf in den Boden vom Gewächshaus? (Ich mag noch garnicht über Herbst nachdenken, wenn draußen die Sonne scheint).


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

hallo ellen 

das kommt drauf an, was das für stauden sind, also wie empfindlich bzw. wie robust.

ich hatte letztes jahr auch jede menge übrig im herbst und die zeit hat nicht mehr zum "richtig unterbringen" gereicht. also hab ich die ganzen stauden in den töpfen im leeren gemüsebeet eingepflanzt und mit ner strohschicht abgedeckt. auf diese art und weise haben sogar die tagliliensämlinge und das pfingstrosenbaby den langen winter gut üerstanden und im frühjahr hatte ich sie mit wenigen handgriffen wieder ausgebuddelt. 

wenn es in deinem gewächshaus annähernd genauso kalt wird, wie draussen, würde ich sie mitsamt den töpfen in den boden packen.


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

@ Eugen

Ja, das habe ich auch so verstanden. Seerosen würde ich jetzt sowieso nicht mehr pflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut etc.?) auch nicht. Aber alle Simsen, den __ Fieberklee und __ Pfeilkraut etc. sind ja getopfte Pflänzchen, die kann man dann jetzt noch pflanzen, das hab ich doch richtig verstanden? Obwohl die natürlich auch z.T. bald einziehen (__ Froschlöffel etc.).
Ich habe also heute noch den Fieberklee, __ Bachbunge, Nadelsimse, __ grasblättriges Pfeilkraut, Zwergsimse etc. in Körbe in den Teich gepflanzt, damit es nicht mehr ganz so kahl aussieht .


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Hallo Ellen,

winterharte Stauden, die noch nicht am Platz sind, überwinter ich draussen im Topf im Gemüsebeet versenkt. Das brauche im im Winter sowieso nicht. 
Im Gewächshaus könnten sie verdursten.


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

@ Majaberlin

'alle Simsen, den __ Fieberklee und __ Pfeilkraut etc. sind ja getopfte Pflänzchen, die kann man dann jetzt noch pflanzen, das hab ich doch richtig verstanden? Obwohl die natürlich auch z.T. bald einziehen (__ Froschlöffel etc.).'

Das hast Du absolut richtig verstanden. Getopfte Pflanzen wachsen noch problemlos an. Als Faustregel gilt, dass man sechs Wochen vor den ersten ernsthaften Frösten (also nicht vor den ersten Nachtfrösten, sondern vor Frost der etliche Tage anhält) mit dem Pflanzen fertig sein sollte. Der Zeitpunkt ist also regional unterschiedlich. 

@ Zuckerschniss

'was mach ich mit meinen Stauden, die ich diesen Herbst nicht mehr einpflanze (ich hab immer viel zu viel)? Kann ich die im unbeheizten Gewächshaus im Regal stehen lassen oder besser im Topf in den Boden vom Gewächshaus? (Ich mag noch garnicht über Herbst nachdenken, wenn draußen die Sonne scheint).'

Im Topf sind viele winterharte Pflanzen absolut nicht winterhart weil der Frost von allen Seiten angreifen kann. Die Lösung dafür ist bereits gesagt worden: die Töpfe müssen eingegraben werden. Der Gärtner hat für solche Fälle normalerweise ein Frühbeet das mit Sand gefüllt ist, darin kann man die Töpfe leicht ein- und auch wieder ausgraben. Im Gewächshaus im Boden geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Vielen Dank.

Dann werd ich mal mein Gemüsebeet zweckentfremden.


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Hallo,

es ist eine gute Idee das jemand einmal sein Wissen z.B. über den Pflanzzeitpunkt und die damit zusammen hängenden Gegebenheiten anbietet. Noch besser ist es wenn es von fachlich fundierter Seite her passiert. So etwas wird immer gern angenommen.

Das das Pflanzen von Wasserpflanzen nicht den üblichen gärtnerischen Gegebenheiten unterliegt ist der Allgemeinheit sicher bekannt, aber solche Details kennt i.d.R. nur der Profi.

Danke für dieses Angebot vom Profi.

Jetzt könnten evt. viele, oder auch recht viele Anfragen zu speziellen Arten erfolgen wie z.B. _die Gigantus Natura Hobbyteichnensis_ soll ich die im Winter Sandieren, Saudi-arabieren oder Tieffrieren? 

Nein, Spass beiseite.

Eines der besten Angebote, die Nymphaion-Pflanzendatenbank, jetzt lassen wir doch einmal den Profi sprechen, nehmen wir ihn in die Pflicht. :gdaumen

Mit einer Spalte mehr wo der mögliche Pflanzzeitraum aufgeführt wird  wäre sie allerdings noch attraktiver. Und sie würde garantiert ein wenig mehr aus ihrer* Internetnische aufwachen*.


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Beste Pflanzzeit*

Hallo,

ich habe Peters Anregung aufgenommen und deswegen gibt es jetzt zum Thema 'Pflanzeliste' einen eigenen Thread mit der Bitte sich dort mit Vorschlägen zu beteiligen:  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29029


----------

